# Renault spyder?



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Toying with the idea of one of these









Can anyone give any feedback as of either direct experience or that of a friend :?

I've now got the cash from the TT sitting in the bank and i'm swinging from one to another :? possibles are as follows...

Renault spyder 
Renault V6 clio
Lotus Elise or 340R (don't fancy rover running gear & motor)
Early Boxster
TVR Tamora

Cheers Darren


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

What about a VX220T?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Boxsters go BANG 

Clio V6 ,,, they like hedges


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don't know anyone with a Spyder. Though funnily enough I did see one in the flesh for the first time this week.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Of course you realise it has no roof whatsoever, so limited practicality 

I like them, but every one I have seen in the last few years has looked a bit rough.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I remember seeing the original concept at the Earl's Court Motor show. It had no windscreen - just ducting at the back of the bonnet to force air over the occupants' heads. I didn't think this idea ever made it into production but I've just found this picture that clearly shows a registration plate as if it's a full road going version. :?










It always thought that with this set-up there could be problems with stone chips to the forehead :roll: Presumably the driver of this must wear a crash helmet :?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

The vx220 could also be in the running, what i'm looking for is something completely different from the TT and the real bonus is that it doesn't have to be practical 

The spyder was produced in rhd and with a screen for this country, i've found one that is totally mint/never tracked has fsh and only 13k on the clock and has been tweeked to around 180bhp with it weighing only 950kg it could be fun  
Also i could get a hood made by a firm in manchester that apparently done several already with good results 8)


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

The Spyder looks great and on paper sounds great, for 13k its a lot of money though for a car that will really only be suitable on track or for use a few days in the year.

Go for a TVR or Lotus or even a VX.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Funnily enough there was was posing around Clfiton last sat as I was imbibing a small midday libation.

Looked sort of dated. Rather heavy and slow as I recall.

Different tho.

Get a Caterham if that's your bag. :wink:


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

A friend sold one last year. He didn't keep it for long, and had no problems selling. He thought it was not a great car in itself - perfectly competent but exciting only because it was low, looked great and had that funny windscreen-less push air up to deflect air thing going on. only 150bhp but low weight. Basically most people preferred the elise which did everything better but the looks.

I've always wanted one, and toyed with buying his. The potential costs and availability of unique spare parts scared me, and anyway, I had a TT which also fitted the description above in many ways :lol:

In short, they're lovely, distinctive, but I wouldn't if I were you.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

evo - the knowledge said:


> ..........................................cyl/cc bhp/rpm lb/ft rpm bph/ton 0-62 v.max evo rating
> Renault Sport Spider '97-'99 4/1998 150/6000 136/4500 158 7.1 134 ***


hmmmm.
vx/vxT looks a better performance package, though the spider has rarity value I suppose.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Oh, and I think it's a spider, not a spyder


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

what about a Lotus 340R? Very similar to the spider, lighter 650kg?) and about 190bhp

Otherwise there are some mk I atoms kicking about for 13-16K...


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Where does Darren mention the budget?
I thought the 13k ref was the mileage on the Renault :?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah sorry fella's i didn't mention the budget, although i got a very good price private for my car I really only want to spend 16-18k so i know the TVR slant would be a long shot etc.

I love the look of the elise but it all the Rover stuff that puts me off :? 
The VX220 Turbo makes real sense but i struggle with the looks :? 
The 340R really floats my boat but again R..OVER :?

I'm really tempted by the renault but i do know it's going to be more of a looker than a drivers car compared to the others mentioned above, if I could get one for 10-12k I would go for it just for a laugh 

Thanks for the info keep it coming 

Darren


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I dont know your situation Darren, so can not really comment on the practicality...

but I think you may regret it... it has a novelty factor, but at the end of the day, its a strange little french car... :lol:

how about a caterham instead?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Arrrrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhhhh  the guy with the spider has just sent me the pic's and i have to say the car looks like a brand new motor  it is totally mint inside and out and even has the original tyres on it, the power is at 180bhp ish it's very low flat and wide with rwd so surely it must handle pretty good with that engine in the back.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Its lovely. I'd get it.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

think it through...

summer is over Darren..... :?

is there a used market in these?

it look kind of cool... but are you sure those heads turning will not be thinking - oh look Smart cars have yet another version of the smart roadster :?


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

There is an in depth article in one of the current classic car magazines. I think it compares the spider with sport spider together with running costs etc etc.


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

That does look great! 8)

Personally Iâ€™d go for an S2 Elise. Thereâ€™s loads of choice. Donâ€™t worry about the K Series reliability â€" people make out its far worse than it actually is. Get an aftermarket warranty to be on the safe side. I drove a VX before I got my Elise. The Elise felt lighter, more nimble, more like a race car, looks better and itâ€™s a Lotus. Day to day, the VX is every bit as good, but for track use I think the Elise offers more upgrades, and being the lighter car also helps.

The 340r is fantastic but can be expensive to run. Spider is all looks but not enough go IMO. Atom and Caterham both very good, but a bit compromised for the road.

Properly tuned, an Elise is a formidable car â€" check out the results from Thorneyâ€™s Tuner GP.

I doubt that Spider will sell quickly as limited market and wrong time of year. Why not test drive all the other cars mentioned and then go and see the Spider. Nice way to spend a day!

Happy shopping

Phil.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks for all of the advice so far guy's

Dee, I forgot to mention we also have a new A3 2.0 tdi sportback and a VW splitscreen camper. So we plenty of vehicles that can cope in the winter this car would be total summertime fun


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

L7 said:


> Thanks for all of the advice so far guy's
> 
> Dee, I forgot to mention we also have a new A3 2.0 tdi sportback and a VW splitscreen camper. So we plenty of vehicles that can cope in the winter this car would be total summertime fun


well in that case.... 8) ...but dont forget to take thousands off the price.. I would suggest comparing what you got for yours and the book price and paying something similar in terms of differential... I cant imagine what the bid/ask margin on something like this will be come sale time (partic off season!)

good luck! at the end of the day its your choice :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

vernan said:


> Oh, and I think it's a spider, not a spyder


Yeah vernan don't ask me why because i have no idea why i keep spelling it with a Y [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

must say it looks vgood and the colour is out of this world  :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> must say it looks vgood and the colour is out of this world  :wink:


My first TT was yellow i've never really got over it :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L7 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > must say it looks vgood and the colour is out of this world  :wink:
> ...


all the best people drive yellow cars :wink: 
so you had better buy it


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

.

:roll:










:wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

dee said:


> .
> 
> :roll:
> 
> ...


Andy what have i told about wearing that hat when you drive to the pie shop :wink: :wink:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Get the banana as yellow TT man says! I dont really like renaults but that looks extremely cool. Looks like its just come out the showroom. Test drive it, if you like it , buy it! You know your not going to see many of these babies on the street.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


i have to wear it dave or my hair gets in my eyes [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Well i've put a deposit down on it and will be travelling up the weekend after next to test drive and then hopefully bring it back. The guy has every single piece of paperwork to do with services and mot's even all of the old tax disc's :roll: why people keep these i dont know but at least it show's a level of care that's reflected in the cars condition, he even has the all'y presentation box that the car came with from new.

Heres some more pic's 


























I will have some Autumn fun with the car and if I decide I don't like it I will sell next year at the height of summer, watching the prices on these I see the lhd versions are starting to catch up on the rhd models, that sort of indicates that the rarity of these cars is starting to increase the value so i should either lose very little or maybe even gain a bit either way I could live with it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It looks lush. Had I a garage instead of a carport, I'd be very interested 

Do you mind me asking how old it is, how much it would have cost new, and how much its for sale at?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

that dose look very nice and as you say have some fun with it you should not lose much in a year


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Fantastic looking IMO, very rare and therefore pretty exclusive.

IIRC there was a Euro wide race series for these in the mid 90's


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

No prob's Jampott, mines a '97 they made 200 rhd windscreen versions from '97 to at least '99 they may have gone beyond 2000 but i'm not sure, i've picked it up for 15k which still left me plenty after selling my TT, IIAC they were around the 30k mark new but I don't know for sure.
A dealer has an identical '98 for sale at 18k

At least I won't be suffering the sort of drop in residual's as i'm used to with Audi  come to think of it I don't have to worry about window drop issues either  :lol:

I like the idea that this car was designed for a race championship first and then translated into a road going version 8)


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

L7 congratulations dude 

You have a tastey selection of vehicles now, Im jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Me thinks you'll like it! Next to nothing to go wrong, great handling and a bullet proof drive train. Better than a TVR at any price


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

gcp how's the bay coming on? are you going to any of the shows next year 

sssgucci, it's quite nice having a bit of everthing I think I have every senario covered now  well almost :roll:

Monique, thats the very reason it interests me nothing much to go wrong with it really. I'll just keep it serviced regular and make sure I never see the rear end going up the road in front of me :lol:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

L7 said:


> gcp how's the bay coming on?


Now painted and glass back in, should be externally finished and MoT'd within the next week or so.



L7 said:


> are you going to any of the shows next year


Would've liked to have gone to Brighton Breeze this coming weekend 

At least I've got the winter to sort the (long) list of other jobs.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Saw one in Corfu this summer! Look very nice and is much rarer than an Elise or VX. Great choice! :wink:


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey L7,

A friend owns one in Germany. Like me, he managed to make his car go backwards at a great rate. Luckily, he did not damage anything.

You suggested 180HP... seems high to me. IIRC they are rated at 150 HP. Unless some big work was done. These are the same engines that go into the Clio and Megane Cup cars. TOUGH machinery. RHD too... these are VERY rare, therefore a good keeper car. Depreciation? Probably zippo looking forward. ENJOY!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Monique said:


> Hey L7,
> 
> A friend owns one in Germany. Like me, he managed to make his car go backwards at a great rate. Luckily, he did not damage anything.
> 
> You suggested 180HP... seems high to me. IIRC they are rated at 150 HP. Unless some big work was done. These are the same engines that go into the Clio and Megane Cup cars. TOUGH machinery. RHD too... these are VERY rare, therefore a good keeper car. Depreciation? Probably zippo looking forward. ENJOY!


Been speaking to the current owner and he's had a few engine mod's in terms of induction and exhaust so yes in reality prob' only 160ish bhp

I will see what i think of it and adjust accordingly


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I now have it and all I can say is                         [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]        :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 8) 
Thats all I have time for just now i'm off out again


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Very pleased for you. Basic sport cars bring out basic instincts.

Cup holders? Armrest? Poser stuff :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

L7 said:


> I now have it and all I can say is                         [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]        :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 8)
> Thats all I have time for just now i'm off out again


so i take it you and the spider are getting on well then


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Ok i've calmed down a bit now :lol: I have to say that so far this car is the most fun i've had on 4 wheels  the power starts to really kick in at about 3-3.5k and then it just pulls all the way to 7k once over 5k it starts to howl like a total loon :twisted: (which seems to happen to the driver as well)

This is the first rwd car i've had and all I can say is what total fun it is, with out the aid of power steering the amount of feedback received is great as you can feel everything and you get a really positive feeling at speed none of that light floaty feeling i used to get in the TT

There is no body roll what so ever and cornering is an absolute joy, (I jumped into our A3 sportback last night and nearly fell over at the first corner :lol: ) with the spider it just draws you into corners screaming up and down through the gears and flooring it through the bends has almost caused my head to split into two  :lol:

This car is a total driving experience I really don't care if it looks odd, whether it's french, has no heater/sound system/abs/airbags/windows/roof/traction control or any other electronic driving aids this is how a sports car should be balls out raw screaming fun that makes you laugh like a total loon everytime you plant it into another bend, thank god Devon's roads are like a rollercoaster as whichever way I leave my house fun is guaranteed  oh joy roll on December I can't wait for the track day


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Glad your having fun, enjoy and be careful in the wet/cold!


----------

